# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  if your ears could talk, what would they say?

## Fox70

*If your tears could talk, what would they say?*

As they run down my face flooding my cheeks
The silence is so loud
Never again! they scream at me
Raise your head and be proud 

For you have a heart like no other you know
Your intentions raise the bar
Yet the visions you see that you feel deep inside
Leave an extremely poisonous scar

When will you let me dry and be free?
Let me out of this prison you hold
As you know you cant carry this all by yourself
The weight is of it crushing your soul

I have cried all I can for the loss that you bare
For the hurt and the pain that you hide
You know you wont miss me once I have gone
Let happiness fill you inside

So with that I must leave you, alone with your thoughts
With the knowing you did what you could
Trust in yourself that all will be right
Share your love with those that are good.

Tears no more x

----------


## Tulip

Nice post Fox, for a minute you remind me of Fox Mulder in X-files  :Big Grin:  Welcome to DT.

----------


## angelinalove

Thats really good to see and it sounds so great!

----------


## Noor_Gal

Really good! That is like...super amazing. GOOD JOB MANN!

----------


## Kristie

Amazing one...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ishdeep

awesome......

----------


## Moona

very niceee post

----------

